# Rosie exceeds my expectations



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

On our trip last weekend, Rosie was an angel. Course she puked on me twenty miles out of town, but the rest of the trip was wonderful with her. I have not had her on a leash in over a year. I did a quick training once in the parking lot at my office with the leash and then didn't let her little feet touch the ground again until this past weekend. But, in a hotel, I had to take her out for potty breaks on the leash. She walked perfectly along beside me (on my left at all times and not pulling or laging behind). It was as if she had always been doing it. She only used the pee pad once and that was in the morning before I could get dressed to take her out. I was so proud of her. I just put the leash on her and took off, expecting her to follow and she did without any protest. My husband took her out also, and he was astonished at how well she did. Course, me being me, I had to tell him that when we got home all three of us would have to be wormed again because she was walking where other dogs had been. That nearly grossed him out, because he thought I was serious about the two of us. LOL But, I was serious about Rosie.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Way to go Rosie. What a sweet smart girl. :cheer2:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

She's so smart. Glad things went so smoothly.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy to hear all went well. Rosie is a star!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a quick study - that is so great! 

Abby is usually pretty good except the other day she was so excited about taking a walk she nearly choked herself to death! We have got to work on that!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's great!!

Gucci is a great traveler and hotel guest, too. I think they are just so happy to be with us, they don't dare misbehave  lol

Kara


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Woohoo, Rosie!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You all may know that since the last of Sept, Rosie has been peeing and pooping just whereever she felt like it. But just a day or two before we left, she got her act together once again. It may very well be that we have been going to and from Nashville and she is just glad that she is going with us.


----------

